# DISH Network(R) Unveils Biggest High Definition Upgrade in TV History



## JohnH

DISH Network(R) Unveils Biggest High Definition Upgrade in TV History

Includes Industry's First High Definition Programming Offered in 1080p and Up To 150 National HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., July 31, 2008 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) today set the bar for the next-generation HD standard by becoming the first in the industry to offer high definition programming in 1080p, the highest and best HD resolution available.

This new functionality is part of DISH Network's latest and unprecedented expansion in high definition services, which includes the rollout of TurboHD, the industry's first 100 percent, all-HD suite of programming packages. As previously announced, DISH Network will also launch 17 new national HD channels tomorrow, surpassing its goal of reaching 100 national HD channels five months ahead of schedule. DISH Network now offers up to 114 national HD channels and plans to expand that line-up to 150 channels by the end of 2008, made possible by the recent launch of Echo XI, the most powerful satellite in the company's fleet.

"Over the years, DISH Network has maintained a very competitive high definition offering in the marketplace, providing customers with a premium HD product including the best technology, signal and experience -- at the best value -- that no other pay-TV provider can come close to matching. Our latest system upgrade coupled with the introduction of TurboHD further strengthens our position as the leader in digital television and high definition television," said Charlie Ergen, Chairman, CEO and President of DISH Network. "We know that once consumers start watching their favorite TV shows in high definition, their viewing habits change and their preference switches to all-HD programming. Only DISH Network gives them that option, all for an industry-low price of $24.99 per month."

DISH Network's new high definition services are supported by a proprietary system upgrade that, starting August 1, is being rolled out to all MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers. The upgrade activates a unique feature of the set-top boxes, improving the current standard of HD delivery used by pay-TV providers such as the ability to output 1080p programming. By early August, all DISH Network customers with MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers will have the only set-top boxes in the nation enabled to display 1080p content, allowing them to maximize the full potential of their 1080p-compatible HDTV sets.

To celebrate this new era in the high definition viewing experience, DISH Network is offering subscribers a special deal in August to enjoy the unparalleled picture and sound of 1080p high definition programming. Starting August 1, Warner Bros. Pictures' blockbuster "I Am Legend" starring Will Smith will be available in 1080p resolution -- same as Blu-ray(R) Disc quality -- on DISH Network's VOD service, DISH On Demand, at a discounted price. Subscribers with MPEG-4 HD DVRs may order the movie on DISH Network Channel 501.

Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the industry with DISH Network's new TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p where applicable, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV -- analog, digital or high definition.

Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.

The latest national HD channels added to DISH Network's programming line-up are: ActionMax HD (DISH Network Ch. 313), CBS College Sports HD (Ch. 152), Lifetime HD (Ch. 108), Lifetime Movie Network HD (Ch. 109), Planet Green HD (Ch. 194), Encore HD (Ch. 340), HBO 2 HD (Ch. 301), HBO Comedy HD (Ch. 307), HBO Family HD (Ch. 305), HBO Latino HD (Ch. 309), HBO Signature HD (Ch. 302), HBO West HD (Ch. 303), HBO Zone HD (Ch. 308), Starz Comedy HD (Ch. 354), Starz Edge HD (Ch. 352), Starz Kids & Family HD (Ch. 356), and Starz West HD (Ch. 351).

For more information about DISH Network's 1080p programming, new HD channels and TurboHD system and packages, visit http://www.dishnetwork.com or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474).

DISH Network Corporation

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH), the nation's third largest pay-TV provider and the leader in digital television, provides more than 13.815 million satellite TV customers with industry-leading customer satisfaction which has surpassed major cable TV providers for eight consecutive years. DISH Network also provides customers with award-winning HD and DVR technology including the ViP722(TM) HD DVR, which received the Editors' Choice awards from both CNET and PC Magazine. In addition, subscribers enjoy access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most International channels in the U.S., industry-leading Interactive TV applications, Latino programming, and the best sports and movies in HD. DISH Network offers a variety of package and price options including the lowest all-digital price in America, the DishDVR Advantage Package, high-speed Internet service, and a free upgrade to the best HD DVR in the industry. DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 300 company. Visit http://www.dishnetwork.com/aboutus or call 1-800-333-DISH (3474) for more information.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation

http://www.dishnetwork.com/

Copyright (C) 2008 PR Newswire. All rights reserved

News Provided by COMTEX


----------



## JohnH

Looks like there will be a path for existing customers to upgrade to TurboHD.


----------



## liverpool

Don't you just love competition well done Dish shows Direct can't always be the leader.


----------



## Curtis0620

SO, how did they suddenly go from 100 channels to 114 without adding anything else than what was already announced?


----------



## Jon D

liverpool said:


> Don't you just love competition well done Dish shows Direct can't always be the leader.


Looks like we are getting into a phase where they will both pretty much have all the same thing.

Maybe now they can get back to competing for best rather than most.


----------



## JohnH

Curtis0620 said:


> SO, how did they suddenly go from 100 channels to 114 without adding anything else than what was already announced?


Reaching 100 HD channels is not saying there is only 100 HD channels. Probably have to search high and low to find all of these channels.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Congratulations guys! 

Competition is good for everyone!


----------



## racermurray

(By early August, all DISH Network customers with MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers will have the only set-top boxes in the nation enabled to display 1080p content, allowing them to maximize the full potential of their 1080p-compatible HDTV sets.)


Does this mean the 622 and 722 boxes will be able to show 1080p ?
Didn't think a software update could enable such a thing.

Murray


----------



## Chris Blount

racermurray said:


> Does this mean the 622 and 722 boxes will be able to show 1080p ?


Basically, yes.


----------



## OinkinOregon

"DISH Network's new high definition services are supported by a proprietary system upgrade that, starting August 1, is being rolled out to all MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers. The upgrade "activates" a unique feature of the set-top boxes, improving the current standard of HD delivery used by pay-TV providers such as the ability to output 1080p programming. By early August, all DISH Network customers with MPEG-4 HD DVR receivers will have the only set-top boxes in the nation enabled to display 1080p content, allowing them to maximize the full potential of their 1080p-compatible HDTV sets. "

The key word is "activates" The hardware must have always been there they were just waiting to update the ability to send the 1080P over the Satellite.


----------



## Brandon428

Competition at its finest. Once DishNet and Directv match up the only thing they will be able to make better is the price. Who will offer what they have for less and in the long run we as consumers win. NFL ST really is the only that Directv has that Dish doesn't that keeps me with them. Although,1080p VOD will suck because it will take me a day or more to download one movie on my connection. The best I can get out here is 1.5 down. Hopefully Directv and Dish will offer 1080p via satellite eventually.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Curtis0620 said:


> SO, how did they suddenly go from 100 channels to 114 without adding anything else than what was already announced?


And where are they suddenly getting all of the bandwidth from?


----------



## tkrandall

OinkinOregon said:


> The key word is "activates" The hardware must have always been there they were just waiting to update the ability to send the 1080P over the Satellite.


I did not see anything in the release about 1080p being delivered via satellite. They only mention via VOD - that is via an internet connection, right?


----------



## racermurray

Holy Smoke !!

My 1080i television has just become obsolete :lol: 

Murray


----------



## dragonbait

OinkinOregon said:


> The key word is "activates" The hardware must have always been there *they were just waiting to update the ability to send the 1080P over the Satellite*.


I did not get the impression that 1080p is being sent via sat in this press release. Sounds to me like 1080p upscaling is being done in VOD.


----------



## Chris Blount

What's interesting about all this is that those who have 1080p displays have been watching satellite in 1080p since getting the display. The display device already does a wonderful job upconverting everything to 1080p.


----------



## Taco Lover

JohnH said:


> Looks like there will be a path for existing customers to upgrade to TurboHD.


I still don't think current customers can order the "HD only" TurboHD packages.



Press Release said:


> Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.


I take that as current customers can get "turbo-charged" BronzeHD, SilverHD or GOldHD for as little as $10 extra a month. That's how it is now.


----------



## Jason Nipp

dragonbait said:


> I did not get the impression that 1080p is being sent via sat in this press release. Sounds to me like 1080p upscaling is being done in VOD.


No sir, it says Blu Ray quality.... not near Blu Ray quality. I do believe that is will be real 1080p. Even DirecTV announced they are going to launch channels in 1080p by the end of the year.

I am interested in how much bandwidth 1080p verses 1080i will eat up on the transponders.

Of course my comment is pure speculation, just as yours was.

Either way it creates progress, because Direct will have to match or beat it, the Dish will have to counter,.... this is progress and can only make things very interesting for the future.


----------



## Bobby H

> Starting August 1, Warner Bros. Pictures' blockbuster "I Am Legend" starring Will Smith will be available in 1080p resolution -- same as Blu-ray(R) Disc quality


There's more to Blu-ray Disc quality than merely having the signal run at 1080p. Video bit rate and audio bit rate are more critical issues.

I'd be willing to qualify the "Blu-ray Disc Quality" claim if the audio was Dolby TrueHD and the video was running in the 20Mb/s - 30Mb/s range, which is basically what _I am Legend_ did on HD-DVD and Blu-ray.


----------



## Nick

Existing 722 upgrading to 1080p, soon to be feeding 1080p
to my soon to be Mitsu 65" 1080p DLP in my new, soon to
be 1080p new house! :joy: 

God is Good!


----------



## Albie

Jason Nipp said:


> I am interested in how much bandwidth 1080p verses 1080i will eat up on the transponders.


Assuming it is 1080p24, which is the native framerate for film it actually takes up slightly less bandwidth than 1080i60


----------



## sampatterson

Competition is good. Nice to see D* and E* one up each other (at least on paper anyway). Just makes us the consumers the winner!


----------



## Chris Blount

Bobby H said:


> There's more to Blu-ray Disc quality than merely having the signal run at 1080p. Video bit rate and audio bit rate are more critical issues.
> 
> I'd be willing to qualify the "Blu-ray Disc Quality" claim if the audio was Dolby TrueHD and the video was running in the 20Mb/s - 30Mb/s range, which is basically what _I am Legend_ did on HD-DVD and Blu-ray.


I tend to agree with you. I really hate the way "Blu-ray Disc Quality" is being thrown around these days. True Blu-Ray quality carries a very high bit rate and audio specification. I honestly feel that Dish and DirecTV can come close to Blu-Ray but not really achieve it fully.


----------



## P Smith

It's funny how fast ppl switching their arguments from 'it will not happen' to cheers.  Just recently we did arguing here:
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=126130


----------



## projectorguru

JohnH said:


> Looks like there will be a path for existing customers to upgrade to TurboHD.


Where do you see that? My only concern, since I have absolute now, is IF I will be bale to add RSNs and BIg Ten, thats what I really want, and I would do it if I had to upgrade to the turbo Platnum


----------



## MAllen

My Dish packages are America's Everything, HD Ultimate, Locals, Superstation, and Multi Sports. But I'm still at a loss..... I can not tell from the forums or the Dishnetwork web site if I get ALL the new HD channels by default with my existing programming or do I have to YET AGAIN put more $$ in!!??


----------



## James Long

theratpatrol said:


> And where are they suddenly getting all of the bandwidth from?


They have had it all along. Don't forget that the Vooms were up along side the last "22" channels added ... that gives them room for 15 of the 17 new channels. Plus there were at least a half dozen HD test channels on the EKB chart at that moment. Bandwidth isn't DISH's problem.


racermurray said:


> My 1080i television has just become obsolete :lol:


Nahh ... there will be plenty of 1080i to watch.

The pulled TurboHD website noted VODs (such as I Am Legend) in 1080p ... not broadcast. So unless you're paying for VODs it does not appear you are likely to see 1080p. Broadcast 1080p? Probably not coming soon (to either satellite service).

BTW: Note the press release said I Am Legend will be on channel 501. Looks like us Uplink Report watchers will finally see what DISH was testing there (and apparently on 541 before that).


----------



## JmC

Curtis0620 said:


> SO, how did they suddenly go from 100 channels to 114 without adding anything else than what was already announced?


They are including the "Up to 14 HD VOD" channels


----------



## James Long

MAllen said:


> My Dish packages are America's Everything, HD Ultimate, Locals, Superstation, and Multi Sports. But I'm still at a loss..... I can not tell from the forums or the Dishnetwork web site if I get ALL the new HD channels by default with my existing programming or do I have to YET AGAIN put more $$ in!!??


No price increase ... all new channels in HD that you currently get in SD.


----------



## James Long

tkrandall said:


> I did not see anything in the release about 1080p being delivered via satellite. They only mention via VOD - that is via an internet connection, right?


No. VOD (Movies on Demand) is via satellite. Movies magically appear in the middle of the night and are available when you want them.

DISHOnline also exists for downloading additional movies ... but VOD is available via satellite, without an internet connection.



> Subscribers with MPEG-4 HD DVRs may order the movie on DISH Network Channel 501.


I hope this isn't a misprint and not really requiring a 722 (not just any MPEG-4 HD DVR).


----------



## MX727

JohnH said:


> Consumers can sign up for the best high definition programming and service in the industry with DISH Network's new TurboHD programming packages, the only all-HD packages on the market, starting at $24.99 per month. TurboHD is available in three separate tiers and includes special "turbo-charged" features and benefits such as DISH Network's award-winning and industry-leading technology, the highest quality HD available including 1080p where applicable, and the most-watched HD channels that may be viewed on any TV -- analog, digital or high definition.
> 
> *Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month.*






projectorguru said:


> Where do you see that? My only concern, since I have absolute now, is IF I will be bale to add RSNs and BIg Ten, thats what I really want, and I would do it if I had to upgrade to the turbo Platnum


I think he saw it in the release.


----------



## DustoMan

James Long said:


> I hope this isn't a misprint and not really requiring a 722 (not just any MPEG-4 HD DVR).


What do you mean? It seem like that to me the way it's written.


----------



## projectorguru

MX727 said:


> I think he saw it in the release.


I saw that, but my point is, I already have the absolute package, they don't mention for customers that have it, earlier press reports were you would be grandfathered and could not upgrade or add rsns, so I'm confused


----------



## James Long

DustoMan said:


> What do you mean? It seem like that to me the way it's written.


The list of HD MPEG-4 DVRs is bigger than just the 722. 
I'd like to see 1080p VOD on the 622 as well.


----------



## harsh

JmC said:


> They are including the "Up to 14 HD VOD" channels


DISH Network doesn't offer "VOD channels". They offer PPV channels, but not VOD. VOD is done using an index, not a series of dedicated barker channels.


----------



## James Long

So far ... I Am Legend in the press release is stated to be a VOD on channel 501.

"150" has to be a response to DirecTV's "130" announcement. It is a shame no one count straight.


----------



## EXTACAMO

Well I was holding off upgrading my home theater receiver (no HDMI). Now if I want to take full advantage of this I guess I'll have to take the plunge. At least that's the way I understand it right? You can't do 1080p with component connections. Am I wong in this assumption? I know I could come right out of my 622 with an HDMI cable and feed my TV directly but I'd rather do it through the receiver. I wonder if HDMI will work on my box. Never tried it. And my TV, that's an unknown also. Well I guess its off to the store to start looking.


----------



## mitchelljd

I am happy to see that Dish is keeping up the pressure on Directv, one area they have them beat, is PRICING. Directv has really upped their pricing and charges a premium for HDTV.

Anyway, 1080 HD movies is also a nice progression. I'm sure Dish is making progress, and this is good, but they need to get a couple extra Birds up in the sky to really keep up with Directv, which has another Satellite scheduled to go up shortly as well. 

Keep the pressure up Dish... i could switch


----------



## harsh

EXTACAMO said:


> You can't do 1080p with component connections.


This is correct.


----------



## celticpride

As a directv customer even im excited about this dish announcment,because that keeps the pressure on not only directv but cable companys to continue to expand and improve there HD oferrings and broadcasting quality! One thing i dont quite understand is if the national networks CBS,NBC,ABC, and FOX arent broadcasting in 1080p then even if your dish box can upconvert to 1080p would you get the broadast in 1080p? or is this ONLY for VOD?


----------



## tzphotos.com

Bobby H said:


> There's more to Blu-ray Disc quality than merely having the signal run at 1080p. Video bit rate and audio bit rate are more critical issues.
> 
> I'd be willing to qualify the "Blu-ray Disc Quality" claim if the audio was Dolby TrueHD and the video was running in the 20Mb/s - 30Mb/s range, which is basically what _I am Legend_ did on HD-DVD and Blu-ray.


I also question that statement. It is going to take a lot of bandwidth to equal "Blu-ray Quality"


----------



## tkrandall

harsh said:


> This is correct.


I believe that applies only to protected content, i.e. movie studio stuff. There is no technical reason you cannot do 1080p/60 via component, for example gaming systems like xbox360 do it just fine. In fact,the physical ability to transmit (and hence record) 1080p via component is the very reason the studios demanded 1080p not be allowed over component, and rather be restricted to digital forms like HDMI which also for blocking of recording. That is my understanding at least.


----------



## projectorguru

JohnH said:


> Looks like there will be a path for existing customers to upgrade to TurboHD.


i just got off the phone with Dish, they still say existing customers cannot get the turbo package, I informed them of the press release quote, and they said I need to re-read it, because it means existing customers that do not already have HD can upgrade to turbo, but if yer like me with HD Absolute, I cannot, what a bummer


----------



## syphix

I LOVE THIS RACE!!

Remember: it's a marathon, not a sprint! 

GO DISH! GO DIRECTV!


----------



## tkrandall

James Long said:


> No. VOD (Movies on Demand) is via satellite. Movies magically appear in the middle of the night and are available when you want them.
> 
> DISHOnline also exists for downloading additional movies ... but VOD is available via satellite, without an internet connection.
> 
> I hope this isn't a misprint and not really requiring a 722 (not just any MPEG-4 HD DVR).


OK, so is that like a using company reserved DVR recording space to prepopulate your DVR with material they expect you will likely want to order? I think DirecTV plans to or already does the same type thing. To me that is not really VOD (because it is not indivdually dedicated bandwidth), it is more like speculative downloading on their part.


----------



## smackman

I believe the 1080P is a sales pitch. 
Its like walking into BB and the salesman pushing 1080p. 
If you question the salesman about 0TA signal they become as lost as a goose in a haile storm. 
MOST CONSUMERS WILL NEVER NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 720P,1080i or 1080P.
IF YOU HAVE A MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION AND YOU ARE A VIDEOPHILE,YOU MIGHT SEE SOME DIFFERENCE. 47" and below you will see minimal difference.
So to get excited about the GREAT 1080P is A SMALL ISSUE; ITS A BIG SALES PITCH WHEN THE DAY IS DONE IMO.
Fixed pixels are either 720p or 1080p.


----------



## Taco Lover

projectorguru said:


> i just got off the phone with Dish, they still say existing customers cannot get the turbo package, I informed them of the press release quote, and they said I need to re-read it, because it means existing customers that do not already have HD can upgrade to turbo, but if yer like me with HD Absolute, I cannot, what a bummer


That's true, as far as I know. Existing customers cannot get an HD Only TuroHD package, at least not yet. What the press release said was "Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month." which means the current "HD Essentials" is being called "turbo-charged"-this is marketing speak for the newly renamed metal HD add-ons.

And yes, it is a bummer that existing HD Absolute customers cannot get their RSNs like TurboHD customers would. I still don't understand that.


----------



## Taco Lover

tkrandall said:


> OK, so is that like a using company reserved DVR recording space to prepopulate your DVR with material they expect you will likely want to order? I think DirecTV plans to or already does the same type thing. To me that is not really VOD (because it is not indivdually dedicated bandwidth), it is more like speculative downloading on their part.


That's how I understand it. Each 622/722 has dedicated hard drive space for this type of thing. It gets populated with 1080p content, and is available as "video-on-demand" when it's ordered. Since it's already there, then essentially it is "on-demand".


----------



## Bobby H

> There is no technical reason you cannot do 1080p/60 via component, for example gaming systems like xbox360 do it just fine.


XBox360 games are rendered no greater than 720p. Playstation 3 has a few exclusive games in 1080p, such as _Metal Gear Solid 4_ but that's about it.



> In fact,the physical ability to transmit (and hence record) 1080p via component is the very reason the studios demanded 1080p not be allowed over component, and rather be restricted to digital forms like HDMI which also for blocking of recording. That is my understanding at least.


No movies or TV broadcast material is encoded in 1080p/60.

The Image Constraint Token available for use on the Blu-ray format has not been applied to any Blu-ray movie releases up to this point. Anyone wishing to feed HD signals via component connections will be able to do that without the signal getting dumped down to 480p. Some other methods of HD playback or broadcast transmission may vary. Most content providers realize there is a large install base of HDTV monitors without HDMI connections. Providing backward compatibility is a little more important in terms of marketing than copy protection paranoia.


----------



## tkrandall

Taco Lover said:


> That's how I understand it. Each 622/722 has dedicated hard drive space for this type of thing. It gets populated with 1080p content, and is available as "video-on-demand" when it's ordered. Since it's already there, then essentially it is "on-demand".


"PPC" would be a better moniker. Pre Pushed Content.

yes, I just made that up.


----------



## Taco Lover

tkrandall said:


> "PPC" would be a better moniker. Pre Pushed Content.
> 
> yes, I just made that up.


Better trademark that bad boy.


----------



## Jason Nipp

smackman said:


> I believe the 1080P is a sales pitch.





smackman said:


> Its like walking into BB and the salesman pushing 1080p.
> If you question the salesman about 0TA signal they become as lost as a goose in a haile storm.
> MOST CONSUMERS WILL NEVER NOTICE THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN 720P,1080i or 1080P.
> IF YOU HAVE A MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION AND YOU ARE A VIDEOPHILE,YOU MIGHT SEE SOME DIFFERENCE. 47" and below you will see minimal difference.
> So to get excited about the GREAT 1080P is A SMALL ISSUE; ITS A BIG SALES PITCH WHEN THE DAY IS DONE IMO.
> Fixed pixels are either 720p or 1080p.



I have multiple "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION"s and I can see the difference when I pop in a Blu Ray disc. I also can testify that there is just no comparison between my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (1080P 120Hz) TELEVISION and my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (720p) TELEVISION. The 1080P Sammy just kicks the snot out of my 720p Hitachi.

So you may think it's marketing hype, but the majority of the people I know with HDTV displays are 46 inch'ers and larger. So I clearly think this falls into your "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION" category. 

Perhaps this is why I have never seen a true 1080P display under 37 inches.


----------



## Paul Secic

JohnH said:


> Looks like there will be a path for existing customers to upgrade to TurboHD.


1080P on 1080I set? How does it work in layman's terms.:lol:


----------



## Jeff_DML

Any guesses on how they are going to implement 1080p? 

Current HD boxes up convert everything to a single resolution. Will they have add a 1080P upconvert option? If so then average consumer will think everything is 1080p which kind of defeats the purpose of 1080p VOD. Or will finally allow native resolution output? Or maybe a hybrid option, everything except 1080p vod will be outputted at the usual single resolution and will switch to 1080p for vod.


----------



## phrelin

OK, my 722 has been "Turbo Charged" with a new software version (6.10). While I've already posted this on the software upgrade thread, my "Movies on Demand" menu comes up and then is replaced by a screen that says my smart card has not been authorized for this. It could be a glitch, but my connections are component which the box knows hence the HDMI DRM is not there. So I probably can't have "Movies on Demand" any more. We'll see when others report on their experience with being "Turbo Charged."


----------



## OinkinOregon

dragonbait said:


> I did not get the impression that 1080p is being sent via sat in this press release. Sounds to me like 1080p upscaling is being done in VOD.


You're right, VOD missed that! I knew it was too good to be true. I wish the 722's had built in WI-FI. I can't run a cat5 to the location that..... Wait thinking...thinking... Oh I can do this!! Yeah VOD 1080P WOO-HOO!!:lol:


----------



## James Long

Paul Secic said:


> 1080P on 1080I set? How does it work in layman's terms.:lol:


Downconverted. (Lay enough?)



Jeff_DML said:


> Or maybe a hybrid option, everything except 1080p vod will be outputted at the usual single resolution and will switch to 1080p for vod.


That sounds like a winner.


----------



## Araxen

Wow, Dish is going to be kicking Directv's ass by the end of the year!!!


----------



## phrelin

Jeff_DML said:


> Any guesses on how they are going to implement 1080p?
> 
> Current HD boxes up convert everything to a single resolution. Will they have add a 1080P upconvert option? If so then average consumer will think everything is 1080p which kind of defeats the purpose of 1080p VOD. Or will finally allow native resolution output? Or maybe a hybrid option, everything except 1080p vod will be outputted at the usual single resolution and will switch to 1080p for vod.


How about they "pass through" the 1080p in order to implement the DRM?


----------



## Paul Secic

Taco Lover said:


> That's true, as far as I know. Existing customers cannot get an HD Only TuroHD package, at least not yet. What the press release said was "Current DISH Network customers looking to add the industry's best high definition experience can get a "turbo-charged" HD package for as little as $10 more per month." which means the current "HD Essentials" is being called "turbo-charged"-this is marketing speak for the newly renamed metal HD add-ons.
> 
> And yes, it is a bummer that existing HD Absolute customers cannot get their RSNs like TurboHD customers would. I still don't understand that.


I''ve got HBO, CINAMAX, STARZ. If I get HD Only, would my 1 SD set get anything?


----------



## jacmyoung

phrelin said:


> OK, my 722 has been "Turbo Charged" with a new software version (6.10). While I've already posted this on the software upgrade thread, my "Movies on Demand" menu comes up and then is replaced by a screen that says my smart card has not been authorized for this. It could be a glitch, but my connections are component which the box knows hence the HDMI DRM is not there. So I probably can't have "Movies on Demand" any more. We'll see when others report on their experience with being "Turbo Charged."


Good to know they are doing it already. My 622 will be installed on 8/2 to take advantage of the HD Absolute pack. Pleasantly surprised that it will do 1080p too. Will check out the 1080p menu then.

One question, is the regular HDMI cable good enough to handle 1080p?

On another note, I agree with a previous poster, on my 50" 1080p plasma, there is clear difference between 720p and 1080i shows. Can't wait to try out a 1080p movie.


----------



## Taco Lover

jacmyoung said:


> One question, is the regular HDMI cable good enough to handle 1080p?


_The_ regular HDMI cable? Or _a_ regular HDMI cable? You most likely will not get an HDMI cable with your install, if that's what you're expecting.

An HDMI cable either works or it doesn't... there's no difference besides maybe shielding quality.


----------



## sampatterson

Bobby H said:


> XBox360 games are rendered no greater than 720p.


That is not true anymore. There are a few native 1080p games for Xbox360 (not just upconverted 720p). Boogie Bunnies (on xbox live), Virtual Tennis 3 and Street Home Court.


----------



## Reaper

Araxen said:


> Wow, Dish is going to be kicking Directv's ass by the end of the year!!!


Yeah, right. Dish Network is behind in HD and they'll remain that way. DIRECTV will simply continue to add more channels to maintain they're lead. And Dish will still not be able to offer NFL Sunday Ticket or MLB Extra Innings.


----------



## projectorguru

Taco Lover said:


> And yes, it is a bummer that existing HD Absolute customers cannot get their RSNs like TurboHD customers would. I still don't understand that.


But they did tell me I won't be able to get my rsns with the absolute until FEB 2009, even then I will have to pay the turbo platnum price to do it, which by the way, I will if it holds true


----------



## smackman

Jason Nipp said:


> I have multiple "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION"s and I can see the difference when I pop in a Blu Ray disc. I also can testify that there is just no comparison between my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (1080P 120Hz) TELEVISION and my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (720p) TELEVISION. The 1080P Sammy just kicks the snot out of my 720p Hitachi.
> 
> So you may think it's marketing hype, but the majority of the people I know with HDTV displays are 46 inch'ers and larger. So I clearly think this falls into your "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION" category.
> 
> Perhaps this is why I have never seen a true 1080P display under 37 inches.


The difference between a properly calibrated 1080i RPTV and a MONSTER SIZE 1080P FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION HD picture is slim to none and slim has left town. I also have a Toshiba HD A30 so I know what QUALITY HD looks like.
My Brother has a Toshiba HD A35 hooked to a ISF professionally calibrated Mitsubishi WD-65835 65" Diamond Rear Projection TV. The difference in PQ between 1080i input and1080p input is negligible at the most.
Now his audio is better than my setup but thats a different story.
Saying Hitachi speaks for itself.


----------



## projectorguru

smackman said:


> The difference between a properly calibrated 1080i RPTV and a MONSTER SIZE 1080P FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION HD picture is slim to none and slim has left town. I also have a Toshiba HD A30 so I know what QUALITY HD looks like.
> My Brother has a Toshiba HD A35 hooked to a ISF professionally calibrated Mitsubishi WD-65835 65" Diamond Rear Projection TV. The difference in PQ between 1080i input and1080p input is negligible at the most.
> Now his audio is better than my setup but thats a different story.
> Saying Hitachi speaks for itself.


My huge screen you can see the difference, and its a calibrated projector and custom paint screen


----------



## kstuart

Jason Nipp said:


> I have multiple "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION"s and I can see the difference when I pop in a Blu Ray disc. I also can testify that there is just no comparison between my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (1080P 120Hz) TELEVISION and my MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL (720p) TELEVISION. The 1080P Sammy just kicks the snot out of my 720p Hitachi.
> 
> So you may think it's marketing hype, but the majority of the people I know with HDTV displays are 46 inch'ers and larger. So I clearly think this falls into your "MONSTER SIZE FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION" category.


Most HD TVs sold are 32 or 37 inches.

Comparing two sets of different manufacture tells you nothing about 1080p vs 720p.

Blu-Ray is superior due to bitrate delivered by disk, not due to resolution.

Generally, only a tiny fraction of viewers have a set big enough _and sit close enough _ to be able to notice a difference between 1080p and 720p - see:

http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


----------



## P Smith

"Blu-Ray is superior due to bitrate delivered by disk, not due to resolution." - you can't really tear them apart.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Curtis0620 said:


> SO, how did they suddenly go from 100 channels to 114 without adding anything else than what was already announced?


I think they are now counting PPV channels. It's fuzzy math but I have to admit DIRECTV uses it too.


----------



## puckwithahalo

Ok, a couple things....

1) Starting soon, all VoD movies will show up on ch.501. This means, if you have 15 VoD movies available, 15 ch.501's will show up in your guide.

2) Existing customers can get all the channels that will be available as part of the Turbo HD packages, but cannot actually subscribe to the Turbo HD packages until Feb 2009. There will be some sort of promotion associated with it at that time most likely.

3) For existing HD customer's, package names will be changing, but their costs will not change. Period (unless they choose to make changes to their programming of course).


----------



## OinkinOregon

puckwithahalo said:


> Ok, a couple things....
> 
> 1) Starting soon, all VoD movies will show up on ch.501. This means, if you have 15 VoD movies available, 15 ch.501's will show up in your guide.
> 
> 2) Existing customers can get all the channels that will be available as part of the Turbo HD packages, but cannot actually subscribe to the Turbo HD packages until Feb 2009. There will be some sort of promotion associated with it at that time most likely.
> 
> 3) For existing HD customer's, package names will be changing, but their costs will not change. Period (unless they choose to make changes to their programming of course).


That is all I needed to know.. THANKS!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Jeff_DML said:


> Any guesses on how they are going to implement 1080p?
> 
> ...Or maybe a hybrid option, everything except 1080p vod will be outputted at the usual single resolution and will switch to 1080p for vod.


Ding...


----------



## puckwithahalo

> That is all I needed to know.. THANKS!!


any time


----------



## Bobby H

smackman said:


> The difference between a properly calibrated 1080i RPTV and a MONSTER SIZE 1080P FIXED PIXEL TELEVISION HD picture is slim to none and slim has left town.


If that was true then rear projection based TVs wouldn't be a dying breed. Visit any decent electronics store and you'll see nearly all the televisions in stock are either LCD or plasma-based flat screen TVs.

The image quality on my Sony KDL52XBR4 is quite a lot better than any RPTV I've seen. The PQ is brighter, sharper and perfectly even from corner to corner.


----------



## James Long

Warm fuzzy math .... 

I don't like government control of private enterprise but - there ought to be a law.


----------



## HobbyTalk

puckwithahalo said:


> ]2) Existing customers can get all the channels that will be available as part of the Turbo HD packages, but cannot actually subscribe to the Turbo HD packages until Feb 2009. There will be some sort of promotion associated with it at that time most likely.


Does that mean that Absolute subscribers will be able to get BTN and RSNs?


----------



## TBoneit

Paul Secic said:


> I''ve got HBO, CINAMAX, STARZ. If I get HD Only, would my 1 SD set get anything?


As long as it is hooked up to a HD receiver that can feed a SDTV. I'm using a VIP612 for that right now.


----------



## TBoneit

Reaper said:


> Yeah, right. Dish Network is behind in HD and they'll remain that way. DIRECTV will simply continue to add more channels to maintain they're lead. And Dish will still not be able to offer NFL Sunday Ticket or MLB Extra Innings.


And you joined just for that sort of rain on somebody's parade post?

We aren't all sports fanatics willing to spend the kind of money that DirecTV wants nor are we all willing to put up with their HD DVR's quirks.

Just as a historical note E* has had more HDTV channels than D* for a longer period of time than D* has had more HDCHannels than E*.

D* still doesn't have as many HBO channels as E*.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Does that mean that Absolute subscribers will be able to get BTN and RSNs?


No. All I said was that all channels available in Turbo HD packages will be available to current customers. Absolute includes all non-RSN, non-premium, non-local HD channels. Its going to stay that way as far as I know. Those channels are all available with subscription to appropriate packages.


----------



## smackman

Bobby H said:


> If that was true then rear projection based TVs wouldn't be a dying breed. Visit any decent electronics store and you'll see nearly all the televisions in stock are either LCD or plasma-based flat screen TVs.
> 
> The image quality on my Sony KDL52XBR4 is quite a lot better than any RPTV I've seen. The PQ is brighter, sharper and perfectly even from corner to corner.


Obviously you have not seen a properly calibrated RPTV.
I will put my 55" CRT RPTV picture against any other 55" television below 3000 dollars in price.
The RPTV is a dying breed(my television weighs 220 lbs but its no problem for me). 
We that have these monsters know what we have when properly calibrated.


----------



## HobbyTalk

puckwithahalo said:


> No. All I said was that all channels available in Turbo HD packages will be available to current customers. Absolute includes all non-RSN, non-premium, non-local HD channels. Its going to stay that way as far as I know. Those channels are all available with subscription to appropriate packages.


That's what I figured but could always hope  Thanks!


----------



## puckwithahalo

> That's what I figured but could always hope Thanks!


twas a valiant effort hehe


----------



## Jason Nipp

smackman said:


> Obviously you have not seen a properly calibrated RPTV.
> I will put my 55" CRT RPTV picture against any other 55" television below 3000 dollars in price.
> The RPTV is a dying breed(my television weighs 220 lbs but its no problem for me).
> We that have these monsters know what we have when properly calibrated.


I had my Hitachi LCD RP calibrated my ISF.... In my opinion your tauting calibration as a miracle pill. Yes it helps overall PQ, but it doesn't necessary become a cure all.

I heard this same type of comments 4 years ago when many were discussing how a $150 DVI cable from a Ogre of a company is better than the $50 DVI cable from anywhere else.

I am very happy that you have a great RPTV.... but mileage does very.... just as your happiness with Hitachi products demonstrates.


----------



## Jeff_DML

Mark Lamutt said:


> Ding...


darn, I was hoping for all 1080p or native resolution, oh well


----------



## HobbyTalk

Jason Nipp said:


> I had my Hitachi LCD RP calibrated my ISF


There are huge differences between a LCD RP and a CRT RP.


----------



## Jason Nipp

HobbyTalk said:


> There are huge differences between a LCD RP and a CRT RP.


Never said there wasn't.

Don't understand where your going with that one Hobby...?


----------



## CoolGui

You know the only time I ever went into the DirecTV forum was when I was considering switching providers, but it seems like it's always the DirecTV people coming in here to be the naysayers and bashers when Dish does release some good news. I'm guessing Dish people go into their forums and do the same? Who cares, I'm not going to investigate it. 

And I don't even care about this news, 1080P sat, internet or whatever method. I'm quite sure I won't be paying the PPV price they want... which is hardly less than the bluray disc, and with that one I can watch it as many times and as often as I want at least. Oh, I'd love to have VOD, but not with the restrictions and prices that go along with them. I used to have VOD on cable and it has some really nice stuff from HBO that I could watch, and they still feature that, but really none in HD. You gotta pay to play I guess.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Jason Nipp said:


> Never said there wasn't.
> 
> Don't understand where your going with that one Hobby...?


You said you had your LCD RP calibrated and it wasn't as good as your other set which implied that all RP sets were the same. They aren't, that is all. Defensive?


----------



## Jason Nipp

HobbyTalk said:


> You said you had your LCD RP calibrated and it wasn't as good as your other set which implied that all RP sets were the same. They aren't, that is all. Defensive?


Well yes , I may be a little defensive.... I don't like being taken out of context, as I am sure you don't like it much either.

Perception in a text based conversation is wide open, I do understand that, but I did not imply that Hobby. Reiterating what I did imply, is, *in my opinion *the other poster keeps referencing calibration like it is a cure all. And I said it was in my opinion that this is not always true. I said mileage varies in reference to "Calibration". I never referenced CRT's.

And yes I do understand the CRT projector need routine convergence.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Cool, sometimes things can get implied or misinterpreted unintentionally. No prob.


----------



## DodgerKing

CoolGui said:


> You know the only time I ever went into the DirecTV forum was when I was considering switching providers, but it seems like it's always the DirecTV people coming in here to be the naysayers and bashers when Dish does release some good news. I'm guessing Dish people go into their forums and do the same? Who cares, I'm not going to investigate it.
> 
> And I don't even care about this news, 1080P sat, internet or whatever method. I'm quite sure I won't be paying the PPV price they want... which is hardly less than the bluray disc, and with that one I can watch it as many times and as often as I want at least. Oh, I'd love to have VOD, but not with the restrictions and prices that go along with them. I used to have VOD on cable and it has some really nice stuff from HBO that I could watch, and they still feature that, but really none in HD. You gotta pay to play I guess.


From what I have seen, most of the Direct subs have been very courteous. Most have even acknowledge that this is good for competition and thus good for both providers.

I just think that Direct AND Dish subs have an issue with the way Dish is counting their HD channels.

Now according to Swanni, Dish came up with 114 because they are counting VOD and part time RSNs. I think when it comes to channel count, for those that care, they just want consistent counting by all providers (that is where most of the criticism lies).


----------



## JJJBBB

Wow.. might have to consider the switch if DirecTV doesn't hurry up, holly crapolla!


----------



## Reaper

TBoneit said:


> And you joined just for that sort of rain on somebody's parade post?
> 
> We aren't all sports fanatics willing to spend the kind of money that DirecTV wants nor are we all willing to put up with their HD DVR's quirks.
> 
> Just as a historical note E* has had more HDTV channels than D* for a longer period of time than D* has had more HDCHannels than E*.
> 
> D* still doesn't have as many HBO channels as E*.


Actually I was a Dish Network subscriber for a couple of years and just switched back to DIRECTV after Dish dropped the VOOM channels (their one true differentiator in the market IMHO). I'm here because I like to keep my eyes on both.

You're right, Dish was the HD leader for a while but I don't see them regaining that lead and holding it now that they've lost it. Maybe if they hadn't had that recent disasterous satellite launch...

You're also right that the Dish's DVR is better but DIRECTV's has improved quite a bit recently. I'm finding that I like it just fine and don't really miss Dish's. And at the end of the day it's really about content.

I'm hopeful that DIRECTV will add the additonal HBO HD channels in their mid-August upgrade. We'll see...


----------



## James Long

DodgerKing said:


> I just think that Direct AND Dish subs have an issue with the way Dish is counting their HD channels.


And no one has a problem with the way DirecTV counts their channels? Do you really think they will get to 130 without padding?

Inflated counts is not a problem unique to DISH - they were actually moving in the right direction in their "100 channel" press release ... but then DirecTV had to put out a "130 channel" press release and the game was on again.


----------



## tcatdbs

Who cares what the number it is (as long as mine has bigger than yours!)... So Dish has 100 and Direct has 110.. or whatever. How many are actually pure HD? Be interesting add up the actual number of programs broadcast in HD in any given week by each provider. I wouldn't count PPV HD channels...

All I care about is PQ, receiver quality, and cost. I am happy with Dish on all fronts. I'm sure if I tried Direct I'd be happy too. I was happy with TWC (until I switched to Dish last week, now I think Cable is not so good).


----------



## DodgerKing

James Long said:


> And no one has a problem with the way DirecTV counts their channels? Do you really think they will get to 130 without padding?
> 
> Inflated counts is not a problem unique to DISH - they were actually moving in the right direction in their "100 channel" press release ... but then DirecTV had to put out a "130 channel" press release and the game was on again.


I agree. Direct and Dish both count PPV's and Direct counts DNS. Many people have issues with counting these as well. The main point of my post was consistency. Again, most of those that care about total count only want all providers to use the same criteria.

The 130 count was using the same stations both providers all ready count anyway (consistancy). This 114 current count is simply another attempt of moving the goal post. They are not upping their CURRENT channel count by adding more channels, they are doing so by including things they did not include before and including things that Direct does not include (inconsistency).

The bigger picture is the fact that both are releasing PR's and doing things to improve their service in order to compete with each other. This is good for both providers. I just wish that if they release a channel count that both providers use the same criteria and count the same types of channels (both count or don't count PPV, both count or don't count VOD, both count or don't count part time RSN, ex...as long as they both do it the same).


----------



## Christopher Gould

how much bandwidth do they have at 129? 

dish
rounded off
61.5 = 500mhz
110 and 119 = 750mhz
129 ???

i just don't see where the bandwidth is coming from for one customer to get everything

directv
rounded off
99 = 1000mhz
101 = 500mhz
103 = 1000mhz
110, 119 = 250mhz


----------



## HDRoberts

James Long said:


> And no one has a problem with the way DirecTV counts their channels? Do you really think they will get to 130 without padding?
> 
> Inflated counts is not a problem unique to DISH - they were actually moving in the right direction in their "100 channel" press release ... but then DirecTV had to put out a "130 channel" press release and the game was on again.


Dish is perhaps more guilty, but both are guilty. For instance, Directv counts both sets of distant network HDs, even though you can at max subscribe to one set, and most can't subscribe to any. They're needs to be a law requiring proper disclosure of channel offerings.

Local HD, Basic National HD, Premium National HD, RSN HD (with a clear note that these are only available for out of market games with uber expensive sports packs). 4 categories. Then the discussion of RSNs counting can be up to the individual subscriber, not the inflated opinions of the providers. I only find the first and second numbers of interest.


----------



## smackman

Jason Nipp said:


> Well yes , I may be a little defensive.... I don't like being taken out of context, as I am sure you don't like it much either.
> 
> Perception in a text based conversation is wide open, I do understand that, but I did not imply that Hobby. Reiterating what I did imply, is, *in my opinion *the other poster keeps referencing calibration like it is a cure all. And I said it was in my opinion that this is not always true. I said mileage varies in reference to "Calibration". I never referenced CRT's.
> 
> And yes I do understand the CRT projector need routine convergence.


Calibration is not a cure all BUT IT HAS AMAZING RESULTS. 
Everybody has a opinion and I believe that the 1080P(Dish marketing strategy IMO) is as much a selling tool as a 1080p television is for OTA signals. Most consumers have no idea there is a difference but it sounds good. No need to get defensive of my calibrated CRT RPTV.  
p.s. just pickin chickin


----------



## Taco Lover

Please. Don't let this become another "channel counting" thread.


----------



## DodgerKing

Taco Lover said:


> Please. Don't let this become another "channel counting" thread.


The problem is the entire press release, which this thread is about, is about channel count.


----------



## phrelin

Christopher Gould said:


> how much bandwidth do they have at 129?
> 
> dish
> rounded off
> 61.5 = 500mhz
> 110 and 119 = 750mhz
> 129 ???
> 
> i just don't see where the bandwidth is coming from for one customer to get everything
> 
> directv
> rounded off
> 99 = 1000mhz
> 101 = 500mhz
> 103 = 1000mhz
> 110, 119 = 250mhz


The use of 129° is of some concern to me but that's due for replacement next year. I assume most every broadcast and cable channel will remain 1080i/720p for the foreseeable future. Tomorrow Dish will eliminate MPEG2 HD. They have a new satellite intended for 110° and they are moving E-6 to 72.7°. They seem to be getting ready to start shift SD to MPEG4. So I have to believe they've got it worked out.


----------



## Taco Lover

DodgerKing said:


> The problem is the entire press release, which this thread is about, is about channel count.


No, the thread is about a press release showcasing HD programming in 1080p, and that the software to enable that is rolling out. The part about more channels being added was not the main point.

Regardless, the problem is that we all know that both Dish Network and DirecTV have strange channel counting systems, and there's no sense in rehashing it every time. :nono2: The more HD channels either provider gets is good for both.

And it always seems to be you that pops into any thread that talks about it. There must be something better to do.


----------



## wilsonc

Araxen said:


> Wow, Dish is going to be kicking Directv's ass by the end of the year!!!


Directv's ass is all Dish Network is going to be seeing since they're always behind them.


----------



## DodgerKing

Taco Lover said:


> No, the thread is about a press release showcasing HD programming in 1080p, and that the software to enable that is rolling out. The part about more channels being added was not the main point.
> 
> Regardless, the problem is that we all know that both Dish Network and DirecTV have strange channel counting systems, and there's no sense in rehashing it every time. :nono2: The more HD channels either provider gets is good for both.
> 
> And it always seems to be you that pops into any thread that talks about it. There must be something better to do.


Really? Let's see. This thread is 5 pages long. A Dish sub made a comment about Direct subs that wasn't true so I called him on it (my very first post on this thread). Another Dish sub (a mod) then took one part of my entire post (which was not the theme of the post to begin with) so I replied to him to simply clarify what my intentions were (discuss constancy and defend Direct subs from unwarranted attacks). At the same time several Dish subs have brought up channel count throughout this entire thread (which was mentioned in this article so it is relevant) and the one time I mention channel count as a means to discuss consistency, you accuse me of always doing this. Why don't you do this? Go through my posting history and prove that I always do this. I would be willing to bet that you would be hard pressed to do so.

ETA: In case you did not read my other post related to this topic, let me clarify what I have said. I am glad Dish is adding more HD and upping the stakes. This increased competition is good for both providers and subs. I just wish there was consistency with both.


----------



## Taco Lover

DodgerKing said:


> Really? Let's see. This thread is 5 pages long. A Dish sub made a comment about Direct subs that wasn't true so I called him on it. Another Dish sub then took one part of my entire post (which was not the theme of the post to begin with) so I replied to him to simply clarify what my intentions were (discuss constancy and defend Direct subs from unwarranted attacks). At the same time several Dish subs have brought up channel count throughout this entire thread (which was mentioned in this article so it is relevant) and the one time I mention channel count as a means to discuss consistency, you accuse me of always doing this. Why don't you do this? Go through my posting history and prove that I always do this. I would be willing to bet that you would be hard pressed to do so.




I really don't care whether it's a Dish sub or a DirecTV sub that is making comments about channel counts. I don't like it even if a Dish sub is talking about Dish. I'd rather it just stop altogether. What makes things worse is when subs go into the other's forums and start arguing about it. I was just pointing out that it's your Dodger avatar that _I_ usually see in Dish forum threads where it's brought up.

Bottom line: who cares how each company counts their HD channels-the more that each add, the better for competition.


----------



## DodgerKing

Taco Lover said:


> I really don't care whether it's a Dish sub or a DirecTV sub that is making comments about channel counts. I don't like it even if a Dish sub is talking about Dish. I'd rather it just stop altogether. What makes things worse is when subs go into the other's forums and start arguing about it. I was just pointing out that it's your Dodger avatar that _I_ usually see in Dish forum threads where it's brought up.


Please....
I haven't been in a Dish thread before today in a very long time. The few times I have was to complement the actions or to clarify to you specifically about the difference in RSNs between both providers. The only reason I replied in this thread to begin with is to defend us Direct subs.


> Bottom line: who cares how each company counts their HD channels-the more that each add, the better for competition.


I have no disagreement with you here at all.


----------



## James Long

Whatever this thread is about, the topic of the thread is not the thread itself nor any poster in it. 

There are a couple of things in that press release ... the "114" claim and "150" by end of year announcement are part of it. The 1080p VOD announcement is part of it. There are even some listed channels.

No, we don't need yet another post count thread ... but a passing mention isn't wrong.

:backtotop


----------



## rustynails

Reaper said:


> Actually I was a Dish Network subscriber for a couple of years and just switched back to DIRECTV after Dish dropped the VOOM channels (their one true differentiator in the market IMHO). I'm here because I like to keep my eyes on both.
> 
> You're right, Dish was the HD leader for a while but I don't see them regaining that lead and holding it now that they've lost it. Maybe if they hadn't had that recent disasterous satellite launch...
> 
> You're also right that the Dish's DVR is better but DIRECTV's has improved quite a bit recently. I'm finding that I like it just fine and don't really miss Dish's. And at the end of the day it's really about content.
> 
> I'm hopeful that DIRECTV will add the additonal HBO HD channels in their mid-August upgrade. We'll see...


I was a Dish customer not too long ago and had to switch to Directv due to los. I really do miss my HDDVR VIP722. It is far superior to D's HR21. AND now E has the
most HD programming. Way to go E!!


----------



## kstuart

Reaper said:


> You're right, Dish was the HD leader for a while but I don't see them regaining that lead and holding it now that they've lost it. Maybe if they hadn't had that recent disasterous satellite launch...


The disastrous satellite launch - AMC 14 - does not affect National HD channels at all, because the satellite was destined for a slot *that is not visible in the Western U.S.* ( 61.5 West ).

The AMC 14 failure affects Dish's rollout of *Local HD channels*. This will be more apparent in a couple of years, when the FCC requirement of "carrying all locals in HD" takes some effect...


----------



## rocatman

kstuart said:


> The disastrous satellite launch - EchoStar 14 - does not affect National HD channels at all, because the satellite was destined for a slot *that is not visible in the Western U.S.* ( 61.5 West ).
> 
> The EchoStar 14 failure affects Dish's rollout of *Local HD channels*. This will be more apparent in a couple of years, when the FCC requirement of "carrying all locals in HD" takes some effect...


I think you mean AMC-14. Echostar 14 is scheduled to launch in the second half of 2009 to the 119 W slot.


----------



## tedb3rd

Right now, everybody raving "more HD, more HD, more HD." Let's save this post so when we get to the point of, "Geez, the compression sucks so much it's not even worth calling HD." I still say--wait for HD Content before upgrading a channel to HD. Yes, there is more HD out every day... but I see no point in the race wars for channel count.

And another thing: If I'm not mistaken, the VOD is actually downloaded and stored on the HDD for the ViP series. Where are they going to store the 1080p stuff? I'm assuming they had already alloted some space in the hidden (aka, you don't see it on your record-time-remaining meter) for some VOD.... but 1080p takea' more spacea' than 1080i right? If I wake up tomorrow morning and I have 1/2 the available record time because there are 2, 3, 4 movies stored in the background that i'll never watch then that's not going to make my day. My TV only goes to 1080i--but still wouldn't watch them if it was PPV for 1080p.


----------



## HDlover

Bobby H said:


> If that was true then rear projection based TVs wouldn't be a dying breed. Visit any decent electronics store and you'll see nearly all the televisions in stock are either LCD or plasma-based flat screen TVs.
> 
> The image quality on my Sony KDL52XBR4 is quite a lot better than any RPTV I've seen. The PQ is brighter, sharper and perfectly even from corner to corner.


Yea, just keep telling yourself that. CRT-RPTVs didn't die because they have an inferior picture. They died because of WAF and manufacturers were more than happy to stop selling them! Shipping was a *****.


----------



## Reaper

rustynails said:


> I was a Dish customer not too long ago and had to switch to Directv due to los. I really do miss my HDDVR VIP722. It is far superior to D's HR21. AND now E has the
> most HD programming. Way to go E!!


They'll have the most HD programming for 15 days. I'd better hurry and switch back to Dish!


----------



## HDlover

smackman said:


> Obviously you have not seen a properly calibrated RPTV.
> I will put my 55" CRT RPTV picture against any other 55" television below 3000 dollars in price.
> The RPTV is a dying breed(my television weighs 220 lbs but its no problem for me).
> We that have these monsters know what we have when properly calibrated.


I'll put my 73" CRT-RPTV ($7,000 MSRP, I know, a bargain per pound, Hah hah  ) up against any TV period and it is 1080i. Unless it is 1920x1080, as everything but Blu-ray isn't, PQ is going to depend on the scaler in your fixed pixel display.


----------



## jansan

It is nice to see E* be on the offense for a change. E* had been the HD leader for a long-time then D* earned the top spot. Problem, E* needs to decide to become a value service or a premium video service. Cable companies have grabbed several subs from D* and E* with bundled services. Who cares how many HD Channels available? Is there any HD programming on those channels? Pressure is on the providers to produce HD programming (at good quality).


----------



## DodgerKing

Let me apologize to all you Dish subs for bringing any negativity to this thread. I did not mean to bring this positive thread down.

Can't wait until tomorrow to see you guys get the new batch of HD channels you deserve.


----------



## James Long

tedb3rd said:


> And another thing: If I'm not mistaken, the VOD is actually downloaded and stored on the HDD for the ViP series.


Correct ... but ever since the 508, DISH has partitioned their hard drives to reserve some space for VOD. VOD does not take away from the "customer" recording space on an event by event basis. The space was set aside before the receiver was shipped.


----------



## willis3

Let me know when Dish has MLB EI and Sunday Ticket..


----------



## kstuart

willis3 said:


> Let me know when Dish has MLB EI and Sunday Ticket..


No.


----------



## arundc

DodgerKing said:


> Let me apologize to all you Dish subs for bringing any negativity to this thread. I did not mean to bring this positive thread down.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow to see you guys get the new batch of HD channels you deserve.


Thanks for the post. This is indeed positive for the entire industry and consumers win. I am happy and especially more so now that Dish stole some thunder from its competitors. Sooner or later, we'll all have 1080P programming and more HD content.


----------



## arundc

kstuart said:
 

> No.


LOL...  Personally don't care for MLB or Sunday ticket.


----------



## kal915

arundc said:


> LOL...  Personally don't care for MLB or Sunday ticket.


me neither.


----------



## Reaper

arundc said:


> LOL...  Personally don't care for MLB or Sunday ticket.


If I didn't I'd probably still be with Dish...


----------



## Sat4me

IMHO, Sunday Ticket is way overpriced and to get the games in HD, you have to add another $100 to subscribe to Super Fan. If I'm not mistaken, the final cost is about $400 annual cost. Way too rich for my moderate interest in the NFL. If you just can't live without being able to tune into 16 games per week, I guess its worthwhile.


----------



## Taco Lover

DodgerKing said:


> Let me apologize to all you Dish subs for bringing any negativity to this thread. I did not mean to bring this positive thread down.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow to see you guys get the new batch of HD channels you deserve.


:up:

HD for all!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Chris Blount said:


> I tend to agree with you. I really hate the way "Blu-ray Disc Quality" is being thrown around these days. True Blu-Ray quality carries a very high bit rate and audio specification. I honestly feel that Dish and DirecTV can come close to Blu-Ray but not really achieve it fully.


Fully agree.

Satellite feed @ 1080i does not even come close to approaching blu-ray set to 1080i.

I toggled between HDNet Movies and my blu-ray player (set to 1080i for this test). Same movie on both, the blu-ray movie was obviously far more superior. HDNet's sharpness, color saturation, black levels etc were not even in the same league as my blu-ray feed set to 1080i.

For my test both units via HDMI, fed to my ISF calibrated Sony 52XBR4.

There should be some sort of laws for false accusations. Same rule applies to "HD radio". They call it HD radio, but tout it as CD quality? :scratchin Anywho, bring on more HD channels and less marketing BS.

Congrats DISH&#8230;.!


----------



## clarkbaker

This is GALACTIC HUGE news..

1080p broadcast capability is unbelievable!! This will DEFINETLY put the HEAT on DirectTV leased bandwidth vs. Dish's new 'owned' Bandwidth at 110. 

Lets look at it this way.. 

You just bought a $10,000 65" 1080p TV. 
You can choose Comcast (like 10 HD channels) most of them 480p HD
You can choose DirectTv with admittedly 100 HD 1080i channels....

or you can go SWEET mode and go with Dish with 100 HD 1080p channels. This is truly potentially one of the most surprising industry upgrades in several years in the broadcast industry. Guess DISH put the 1080p capability in there receivers.. but didn't tell anybody. This really is some BIG news.

WOW! Nice hit Charlie. Well done. This is the direction Dish Network subscribers want to go!! Best Quality!! Best Picture!!


----------



## EscapeVelocity

Official Turbo HD Stand Alone Packages.

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/turboHD/index.shtml


----------



## James Long

Also check out channel 6799 or 075-00.

1080p content applies to the ViP-612, ViP-622 and ViP-722. per the video.


----------



## clyde sauls

I was guide surfing. Tuned to espn2hd . Instead of showing the espn2 channel. It shows your hd system is being automatically upgraded. And at the bottom of the screen is a count down meter. Saying Your new turbo charged hd will be available in .. Right now my is about 20 minutes. I am glad they done that so you can know when you have the new software. I guess that means you can watch vods. I guess I will know about in twenty minutes or so.


----------



## clyde sauls

clyde sauls said:


> I was guide surfing. Tuned to espn2hd . Instead of showing the espn2 channel. It shows your hd system is being automatically upgraded. And at the bottom of the screen is a count down meter. Saying Your new turbo charged hd will be available in .. Right now my is about 20 minutes. I am glad they done that so you can know when you have the new software. I guess that means you can watch vods. I guess I will know about in twenty minutes or so.


 The channel came back on . Dont see any channel vod or any difference in the turbo charged system. I did check the system info still 512. So no changes there. I thought the new turbo charged software would be in the 600s. I dont know what it did cause I dont see any changes.


----------



## JohnH

The new package is "Turbo". 

New channels are it.


----------



## projectorguru

on the new channels, does anyone know if us absolute people will get Encore HD?


----------



## kal915

projectorguru said:


> on the new channels, does anyone know if us absolute people will get Encore HD?


Not unless you suscribe to Starz


----------



## betterdan

clarkbaker said:


> This is GALACTIC HUGE news..
> 
> 1080p broadcast capability is unbelievable!! This will DEFINETLY put the HEAT on DirectTV leased bandwidth vs. Dish's new 'owned' Bandwidth at 110.
> 
> Lets look at it this way..
> 
> You just bought a $10,000 65" 1080p TV.
> You can choose Comcast (like 10 HD channels) most of them 480p HD
> You can choose DirectTv with admittedly 100 HD 1080i channels....
> 
> or you can go SWEET mode and go with Dish with 100 HD 1080p channels.


Umm I hate to break it to you but Dish is not going to be broadcasting all the channels in 1080P. :lol: 
Also lots of people already have tvs that convert the 1080i signals coming down from the satellite to 1080P including the Mitsubishi set I own.  
Dish is more than likely going to have VOD or PPV movies in 1080P just like Directv is going to do. Not such a big deal anymore now is it?:nono2:


----------



## Moridin

Chris Blount said:


> I tend to agree with you. I really hate the way "Blu-ray Disc Quality" is being thrown around these days. True Blu-Ray quality carries a very high bit rate and audio specification. I honestly feel that Dish and DirecTV can come close to Blu-Ray but not really achieve it fully.


Agreed. As I posted here the ability to deliver content at the native encode rate of 1080p/24 is also a major advantage of BluRay, which I doubt E* plans on matching.


----------



## Christopher Gould

clarkbaker said:


> This is GALACTIC HUGE news..
> 
> 1080p broadcast capability is unbelievable!! This will DEFINETLY put the HEAT on DirectTV leased bandwidth vs. Dish's new 'owned' Bandwidth at 110.
> 
> Lets look at it this way..
> 
> You just bought a $10,000 65" 1080p TV.
> You can choose Comcast (like 10 HD channels) most of them 480p HD
> You can choose DirectTv with admittedly 100 HD 1080i channels....
> 
> or you can go SWEET mode and go with Dish with 100 HD 1080p channels. This is truly potentially one of the most surprising industry upgrades in several years in the broadcast industry. Guess DISH put the 1080p capability in there receivers.. but didn't tell anybody. This really is some BIG news.
> 
> WOW! Nice hit Charlie. Well done. This is the direction Dish Network subscribers want to go!! Best Quality!! Best Picture!!


leased bandwidth. I believe u have made a major misatake. D* owns all of its major satellite locations(101,110,119,103,99) leases(72.5,95 locals and internationals) were E* leases its major HD location at 129


----------



## Mr. Vega

i have HD Absolute(only) programming and was scrolling through the menu this morning. i can confirm i get the added HD channels such as Green HD, LifetimeHD, ActionMaxHD, etc.

software is L512, not sure if that is new.


----------



## projectorguru

So if I don't pay for premiums this new channel count is only 2 new HD channels, that stinks


----------



## digital223

projectorguru said:


> on the new channels, does anyone know if us absolute people will get Encore HD?


I sub to AT200 + Encore and HD Ultimate.
I do not have the new software yet, but scrolling thru HD only PG, Encore channel is now HD.
Plus many other added HD channels


----------



## harsh

DodgerKing said:


> Let me apologize to all you Dish subs for bringing any negativity to this thread.


Positive or negative, the reality of the situation must be explored. Just as both companies claim to be at the top of customer satisfaction, we know better and shouldn't give up on demanding better.


----------



## harsh

projectorguru said:


> So if I don't pay for premiums this new channel count is only 2 new HD channels, that stinks


If you didn't find value in the SD version, what makes you unhappy about not having the HD version?


----------



## 4HiMarks

Sat4me said:


> IMHO, Sunday Ticket is way overpriced and to get the games in HD, you have to add another $100 to subscribe to Super Fan. If I'm not mistaken, the final cost is about $400 annual cost. Way too rich for my moderate interest in the NFL. If you just can't live without being able to tune into 16 games per week, I guess its worthwhile.


I want to know where these people find the time to watch 16 games a week. Doesn't anyone have a job? Granted a DVR makes it a lot easier, with a quick thumb I can watch an entire NFL game in about an hour, but 2 games pretty much does it for me. My local team, and possibly another game of national interest.

-Chris


----------



## mlb

4HiMarks said:


> I want to know where these people find the time to watch 16 games a week. Doesn't anyone have a job? Granted a DVR makes it a lot easier, with a quick thumb I can watch an entire NFL game in about an hour, but 2 games pretty much does it for me. My local team, and possibly another game of national interest.
> 
> -Chris


I doubt many people watch every game from beginning to end. It is nice to be able to switch between games, however, in case whatever games being broadcast locally are not interesting or have become blowouts.


----------



## DodgerKing

Congrats Dish subs for you new additions today! Especially great for those premium subs...


----------



## TBoneit

Reaper said:


> Actually I was a Dish Network subscriber for a couple of years and just switched back to DIRECTV after Dish dropped the VOOM channels (their one true differentiator in the market IMHO). I'm here because I like to keep my eyes on both.
> 
> You're right, Dish was the HD leader for a while but I don't see them regaining that lead and holding it now that they've lost it. Maybe if they hadn't had that recent disasterous satellite launch...
> 
> You're also right that the Dish's DVR is better but DIRECTV's has improved quite a bit recently. I'm finding that I like it just fine and don't really miss Dish's. And at the end of the day it's really about content.
> 
> I'm hopeful that DIRECTV will add the additonal HBO HD channels in their mid-August upgrade. We'll see...


Ah, OK.

I've had both services and D* never seemed all that interested in the Movie packages. The D* HBO package has never had as many channels as the E* package. I'm not sure if it was, a not enough bandwidth issue or if it was we are getting all the subs for the HBO package we expected and Polls have shown that adding the other channels would not net enough subscribers to make it pay issue.

Anyway Cheers.


----------



## grog

New channels are showing up here.

So we went from Voom to Turbo... 

Both sound like car racing terms...


----------



## ericsdad

EscapeVelocity said:


> Official Turbo HD Stand Alone Packages.
> 
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/our_products/dish_hd/programming/turboHD/index.shtml


 What channel is the one with the pair of eyes looking out at you? Nobody in my family can read the small print.


----------



## swissy

ericsdad said:


> What channel is the one with the pair of eyes looking out at you? Nobody in my family can read the small print.


WGN America


----------



## tcatdbs

It's nice that when you lock all the channels you don't want to look at, that new ones automatically show up unlocked. Lots have showed up recently (besides the 17 for today).. some kind of French and Greek music channels... what's that about? Bunch of Olympic items (are they PPV?)... all locked now.... waiting for more.


----------



## CoolGui

DodgerKing said:


> From what I have seen, most of the Direct subs have been very courteous. Most have even acknowledge that this is good for competition and thus good for both providers.
> 
> I just think that Direct AND Dish subs have an issue with the way Dish is counting their HD channels.


Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize too much, but the first few comments I saw reading this thread was "Oh, sounds upconveted" etc, even without knowing the full details. And when you look at their posts they are all DirecTV subs. Like I said, I don't really care either way, I choose the best service for what I need, but it seems like people are willing to start cat fights just to validate their own choice. Bah.

Maybe I'm too cynical, but I don't have love for either of these companies. They are corporations trying to make money and they'll throw you under the bus at the drop of a hat if it somehow would mean a few extra dollars a month for them. None of these companies are nonprofits trying to "do good in the world". That's why I would never engage myself in that sort of silly argument, defending or bashing either of them to validate my choice, and I choose what *I* want/need and what works for me.


----------



## jerrylove56

4HiMarks said:


> I want to know where these people find the time to watch 16 games a week. Doesn't anyone have a job? Granted a DVR makes it a lot easier, with a quick thumb I can watch an entire NFL game in about an hour, but 2 games pretty much does it for me. My local team, and possibly another game of national interest.
> 
> -Chris


I use to be a D** sub. I had the NFL package and totally enjoyed it. However, $400 per season was far too much to pay. I will miss all the games.


----------



## kstuart

CoolGui said:


> None of these companies are nonprofits trying to "do good in the world".


Many nonprofits are not "trying to do good in the world", they are simply there to provide plush staff jobs.

I find that I sometimes disagree with the message of free "Public Service Announcements" that satellite and cable are required to provide time for...


----------



## tsmacro

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize too much, but the first few comments I saw reading this thread was "Oh, sounds upconveted" etc, even without knowing the full details. And when you look at their posts they are all DirecTV subs. Like I said, I don't really care either way, I choose the best service for what I need, but it seems like people are willing to start cat fights just to validate their own choice. Bah.
> 
> Maybe I'm too cynical, but I don't have love for either of these companies. They are corporations trying to make money and they'll throw you under the bus at the drop of a dime if it somehow would mean a few extra dollars a month for them. None of these companies are nonprofits trying to "do good in the world". That's why I would never engage myself in that sort of silly argument, defending or bashing either of them to validate my choice, and I choose what *I* want/need and what works for me.


Sorry but you sound too level headed to post here! :grin: Yeah there is a fair amount "fanboyitis" 'round these parts. It is amazing how important it is for some people to think that they have the best pay tv service and if somebody dares suggest otherwise well......them's fightin' words! :lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize too much, but the first few comments I saw reading this thread was "Oh, sounds upconveted" etc, even without knowing the full details. And when you look at their posts they are all DirecTV subs. Like I said, I don't really care either way, I choose the best service for what I need, but it seems like people are willing to start cat fights just to validate their own choice. Bah.
> 
> Maybe I'm too cynical, but I don't have love for either of these companies. They are corporations trying to make money and they'll throw you under the bus at the drop of a dime if it somehow would mean a few extra dollars a month for them. None of these companies are nonprofits trying to "do good in the world". That's why I would never engage myself in that sort of silly argument, defending or bashing either of them to validate my choice, and I choose what *I* want/need and what works for me.


Coolgui

Congratulations, you win the post of the month award. :balloons: 

For winning this highly prestigious DBSTalk award.... you will receive absolutely nothing except a congrats from the Nipp!

Congrats, I high enjoyed this one. :grin:

However.... reach:

Nipp


----------



## Stewart Vernon

projectorguru said:


> So if I don't pay for premiums this new channel count is only 2 new HD channels, that stinks


Not to nitpick, but why did you only get 2?

LifetimeHD, Lifetime Movies HD, GreenHD, and CBS College Sports HD were the non-premiums added to go along with all the HBO/Starz/Encore/MAX HD that was added.

So depending on your package, you should have gotten up to 4 new HD channels.


----------



## JohnH

Or 5 if AT250 (Encore HD).


----------



## Jason Nipp

HDMe said:


> Not to nitpick, but why did you only get 2?
> 
> LifetimeHD, Lifetime Movies HD, GreenHD, and CBS College Sports HD were the non-premiums added to go along with all the HBO/Starz/Encore/MAX HD that was added.
> 
> So depending on your package, you should have gotten up to 4 new HD channels.


Green HD has great PQ.


----------



## babzog

Still no SPEED channel.


----------



## bigshew

I'm only seeing Planet Green 194 in SD. I am getting all the other new HD channels, but not PG. Anyone else seeing the same?


----------



## kal915

HDMe said:


> Not to nitpick, but why did you only get 2?
> 
> LifetimeHD, Lifetime Movies HD, GreenHD, and CBS College Sports HD were the non-premiums added to go along with all the HBO/Starz/Encore/MAX HD that was added.
> 
> So depending on your package, you should have gotten up to 4 new HD channels.


Two is possible by having AT 100 (Lifetime) and Cinemax (Action Max)


----------



## kal915

bigshew said:


> I'm only seeing Planet Green 194 in SD. I am getting all the other new HD channels, but not PG. Anyone else seeing the same?


If you have AT200 or lower you will not get Planet Green HD because the Planet Green you have is a free preview.


----------



## 4bama

projectorguru said:


> on the new channels, does anyone know if us absolute people will get Encore HD?


I have T250 and HD Absolute and I just checked and I'm getting Encore HD and I don't subscribe to Starz.


----------



## phrelin

The Turbo and non-Turbo packages appear not to be the same if you go to the web site and look at the graphics:








The AT100 with the Non-Turbo Bronze doesn't get CBS College Sports and there's no indication that the 100+ would add it.








The Turbo Silver doesn't get Lifetime Movie Network.

It could be that the fellows who manage the web site (Darryl and his other brother Darryl) may have struck again? Or not. It's always a mystery to me.


----------



## bigshew

kal915 said:


> If you have AT200 or lower you will not get Planet Green HD because the Planet Green you have is a free preview.


Right, I have AT200. Seems odd to me that what I thought was a semi public interest channel is only in the higher packages.


----------



## aggiealum

I'm on dishbuilder and noticed that they no longer offer a HD/DVR tuner good for 2 tvs. Is this a new single HD/DVR tuner? I thought the 622/722 are both dual tuners? Anyway, so not to get the 4 tv setup, I have to get 3 boxes?

Interesting, not sure if their Dish Builder app is buggy, but according to the setup I ran, I can hook up 4 HDTVs, one of which is an HD/DVR, the others just HD boxes (total 4 boxes) and the only fees I pay are an add'l $11.60/month for the DVR and 2nd box lease, and a $50 upgrade charge.


----------



## rustynails

CoolGui said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean to generalize too much, but the first few comments I saw reading this thread was "Oh, sounds upconveted" etc, even without knowing the full details. And when you look at their posts they are all DirecTV subs. Like I said, I don't really care either way, I choose the best service for what I need, but it seems like people are willing to start cat fights just to validate their own choice. Bah.
> 
> Maybe I'm too cynical, but I don't have love for either of these companies. They are corporations trying to make money and they'll throw you under the bus at the drop of a dime if it somehow would mean a few extra dollars a month for them. None of these companies are nonprofits trying to "do good in the world". That's why I would never engage myself in that sort of silly argument, defending or bashing either of them to validate my choice, and I choose what *I* want/need and what works for me.


I am one of those Directv subs but I used to have Dish and I loved the HDDVR's. I am happy for Dish and I wish I could get los for their sats but sadly I can't. I have no company loyalty at all either. I just went with what I could get and that was Directv.

I just like to come over to this side to keep abreast of what's happening with E. I am hoping that they get rid of sat 129 and 65 and bunch them up better like D so I can get los.


----------



## anthonyi

I think it is BS losing channels I already had. I just don't get it. I really don't give two Sh_ts how many HD channels I receive. But E* shouldn't be taking channel away that I was already receiving.


----------



## TBoneit

aggiealum said:


> I'm on dishbuilder and noticed that they no longer offer a HD/DVR tuner good for 2 tvs. Is this a new single HD/DVR tuner? I thought the 622/722 are both dual tuners? Anyway, so not to get the 4 tv setup, I have to get 3 boxes?
> 
> Interesting, not sure if their Dish Builder app is buggy, but according to the setup I ran, I can hook up 4 HDTVs, one of which is an HD/DVR, the others just HD boxes (total 4 boxes) and the only fees I pay are an add'l $11.60/month for the DVR and 2nd box lease, and a $50 upgrade charge.


The VIP612 is a dual tuner one TV HD DVR.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> I think it is BS losing channels I already had. I just don't get it. I really don't give two Sh_ts how many HD channels I receive. But E* shouldn't be taking channel away that I was already receiving.


what are you talking about losing channels?


----------



## anthonyi

puckwithahalo said:


> what are you talking about losing channels?


Well lets see. I use to have Universal, Smithsonian, HDNet Movies MGM and WFN. I made no changes and always had 250 package with HBO and Starz. Also had the highest HD package that was offered . So I see another gemick for their new price structure. In another word higher prices. So I have to change my package. Let them pay their games.


----------



## Jeff_DML

just built my equivalent turbocharged version of my HD absolute on the dishbuilder, went up $20, 41->61. Glad they are grandfathering us in


----------



## Lincoln6Echo

Brandon428 said:


> Competition at its finest. Once DishNet and Directv match up the only thing they will be able to make better is the price. Who will offer what they have for less and in the long run we as consumers win. NFL ST really is the only that Directv has that Dish doesn't that keeps me with them. Although,1080p VOD will suck because it will take me a day or more to download one movie on my connection. The best I can get out here is 1.5 down. Hopefully Directv and Dish will offer 1080p via satellite eventually.


Well, what it comes down to is this (once just about everything goes HD), is that E* and D* will have to compete thru price, exclusive channels/sports packages/etc., and/or equipment/software.

So in other words, how they competed _before_ anything was HD.

Now then, what I question is when they say existing customers can get this Turbo package for just an additional $10/month. $10 in addition to what? We're already paying $120 for America's Everything plus HD. But until E* picks up the NewsCorp stations and my locals, HD only packages are not for us.


----------



## Taco Lover

anthonyi said:


> Well lets see. I use to have Universal, Smithsonian, HDNet Movies MGM and WFN. I made no changes and always had 250 package with HBO and Starz. Also had the highest HD package that was offered . So I see another gemick for their new price structure. In another word higher prices. So I have to change my package. Let them pay their games.


If you used to have those, then you had HD Ultimate, which is now PlatinumHD. They may have made a mistake when the switch happened. Call them to see about getting it back. The "turbo-charged" switch should not have deleted channels or changed your monthly price.


----------



## anthonyi

Taco Lover said:


> If you used to have those, then you had HD Ultimate, which is now PlatinumHD. They may have made a mistake when the switch happened. Call them to see about getting it back. The "turbo-charged" switch should not have deleted channels or changed your monthly price.


My bill says I had:
DishDVR Advantage
DHA Leased Receiver
DISH HOME Protection Plan (DHPP)
dishHD with 3 Premium Pachage

Thats what I have. And I'm paying plenty for this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

anthonyi said:


> Well lets see. I use to have Universal, Smithsonian, HDNet Movies MGM and WFN. I made no changes and always had 250 package with HBO and Starz. Also had the highest HD package that was offered . So I see another gemick for their new price structure. In another word higher prices. So I have to change my package. Let them pay their games.


As far as I am aware nobody lost any channels unless they chose to do so. Existing customers saw no price changes, just some name changes, to their existing packages. Existing customers also got some more new channels (anywhere from 1-17 or so depending upon your package).

IF you actually lost channels, then either you made a change to your programming that caused it OR you should follow the other poster's suggestion above mine that says maybe there is a glitch in your account.

None of the rest of us lost any channels, and most of us gained some.


----------



## anthonyi

HDMe said:


> As far as I am aware nobody lost any channels unless they chose to do so. Existing customers saw no price changes, just some name changes, to their existing packages. Existing customers also got some more new channels (anywhere from 1-17 or so depending upon your package).
> 
> IF you actually lost channels, then either you made a change to your programming that caused it OR you should follow the other poster's suggestion above mine that says maybe there is a glitch in your account.
> 
> None of the rest of us lost any channels, and most of us gained some.


I'm just telling you what happened to me. I never made any changes. Plus I try not to ever the with there customer service. I only speed English. lol


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Well lets see. I use to have Universal, Smithsonian, HDNet Movies MGM and WFN. I made no changes and always had 250 package with HBO and Starz. Also had the highest HD package that was offered . So I see another gemick for their new price structure. In another word higher prices. So I have to change my package. Let them pay their games.


um...your price is guaranteed through feb. 2009. You're not losing any channels, in fact you are gaining them. Unless YOU changed your package, your price isn't changing a penny and you are not losing any channels. The only thing that's changing for existing customers are the names of the packages and the way they are billed. Same programming = exact same price as before, and you'll actually be gaining a few HD channels.

So, I'm not sure what you're complaining about.


----------



## Taco Lover

anthonyi said:


> DishDVR Advantage
> DHA Leased Receiver
> DISH HOME Protection Plan (DHPP)
> dishHD with 3 Premium Pachage


From the looks of that you have AT200 and some sort of dishHD (which one is unclear). The 3 Premium Package is your AT250 add-on and your HBO and Starz.



anthonyi said:


> I'm just telling you what happened to me. I never made any changes. Plus I try not to ever the with there customer service. I only speed English. lol


Then your only other option is to take it lying down. I'm not so sure posting here is going to fix it.


----------



## James Long

anthonyi said:


> I'm just telling you what happened to me. I never made any changes. Plus I try not to ever the with there customer service. I only speed English. lol


If all you are going to do is complain here you will never get your channels back. CALL DISH.

If you were paying $20 for DishHD Ultimate (or DishHD before the February 2008 name change) you should have been converted to GoldHD plus PlatinumHD (each $10) to keep the same channels and the same price as you had July 31st.

Apparently there was an error ... losing those channels shows that you didn't get PlatinumHD put on your account when your DishHD became GoldHD on Friday. If you do nothing (ie: don't call DISH) you'll likely find yourself paying $10 for GoldHD instead of $20 for DishHD. But you won't know until you CALL DISH.

If you have been paying $10 for DishHD then being moved to GoldHD is correct and you should not have been receiving those extra channels. Count it as a bonus.


----------



## anthonyi

I have been with E* for 3 years. And always paid the higher end, which was $20.00. From when we had the Voom network. Look, I'm not complaining. I just was seeing if this happen to anyone else.


----------



## harsh

aggiealum said:


> I'm on dishbuilder and noticed that they no longer offer a HD/DVR tuner good for 2 tvs.


Worked fine for me. Did you tell it you had two HDTVs?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

anthonyi said:


> Plus I try not to ever the with there customer service. I only speed English. lol


Always amuses me when someone tries to bash someone else for poor grammar/language skills with a nonsensical statement. Besides being in poor taste and unfair generalization, your own words make it appear you are of the same mold as the stereotype you were attempting to make fun of...

Meanwhile, on the channel front... I really haven't heard of anyone losing any channels after changeover. IF you had Essentials before then you should now have Bronze, Silver or Gold. IF you had Ultimate before then you should have Bronze/Silver/Gold + Platinum now.


----------



## aggiealum

harsh said:


> Worked fine for me. Did you tell it you had two HDTVs?


Works now. But looks like the DVR advantage deal is gone.


----------



## kstuart

babzog said:


> Still no SPEED channel.


Can you explain the point of your post ?

Do you think anything or anyone in this Forum can affect whether Speed-HD comes to Dish Network ?

And why don't you spend the time by calling Express Vu and asking them to add it ?


----------



## James Long

There are some Americans who would like SpeedHD added to DISH as well ...

That way WE can have the ending of an exciting race interrupted by the satellite provider to run a self-promoting commercial followed by a compelling black screen.


----------



## grog

Well when you think Turbo I guess speed also comes to mind. 

When I saw Turbo I thought Voom. 



kstuart said:


> Can you explain the point of your post ?
> 
> Do you think anything or anyone in this Forum can affect whether Speed-HD comes to Dish Network ?
> 
> And why don't you spend the time by calling Express Vu and asking them to add it ?


----------



## Redlinetire

James Long said:


> There are some Americans who would like SpeedHD added to DISH as well ...
> 
> That way WE can have the ending of an exciting race interrupted by the satellite provider to run a self-promoting commercial followed by a compelling black screen.


To be fair to DirecTV, they only did it on the HD channel. Not the SD. :lol:


----------



## Hunter844

My sub:

AT250
HD Essentials/Turbo (whatever)

Equipment: 
211

That I've noticed so far I've lost UniversalHD somewhere in this process. I just upgraded to the 211 in the past month and hadn't watched a great deal of that channel. I'll take the trade off of EncoreHD, Green, CBSC, and the other channels for sure.

I scanned through this thread but didn't see a lot of discussion about UniversalHD and was curious if anyone could enlighten me as to why it was taken down. For all I know it could have been dropped when Dish dropped MPEG2 the other day.


----------



## JohnH

Hunter844 said:


> My sub:
> 
> AT250
> HD Essentials/Turbo (whatever)
> 
> Equipment:
> 211
> 
> That I've noticed so far I've lost UniversalHD somewhere in this process. I just upgraded to the 211 in the past month and hadn't watched a great deal of that channel. I'll take the trade off of EncoreHD, Green, CBSC, and the other channels for sure.
> 
> I scanned through this thread but didn't see a lot of discussion about UniversalHD and was curious if anyone could enlighten me as to why it was taken down. For all I know it could have been dropped when Dish dropped MPEG2 the other day.


UNIHD was in Free Preview mode last month. It is not now.

DiSH did not drop MPEG2 yet.


----------



## digital223

anthonyi said:


> Well lets see. I use to have Universal, Smithsonian, HDNet Movies MGM and WFN. I made no changes and always had 250 package with HBO and Starz. Also had the highest HD package that was offered . So I see another gemick for their new price structure. In another word higher prices. So I have to change my package. Let them pay their games.


Someone may have all ready mentioned that maybe you should check at the 9400's in the PG. 
If not:
Check out the PG channel list below. It lists all the SD and HD channels and also denotes which subscription includes them.

I have a similar subscription to yours and I receive all the channels you claim are missing.
.


----------



## Hunter844

JohnH said:


> UNIHD was in Free Preview mode last month. It is not now.
> 
> DiSH did not drop MPEG2 yet.


Ok that explains it...still even with that it doesn't even appear in "red" as a non-subscribed channel but then again I don't know that means a whole lot.

When I upgraded to the 211 they said I would get 40 HD channels (if I'm not mistaken) at the time I counted 40 and among them was UniversalHD...just sayin.


----------



## Nick

Chris Blount said:


> I tend to agree with you... I honestly feel that Dish and DirecTV can come close to Blu-Ray but not really achieve it fully.


Back in the day, I used to say "good enough" wasn't,
but nowadays I say good enough is..._close enough!_

:sure:


----------



## TBoneit

Redlinetire said:


> To be fair to DirecTV, they only did it on the HD channel. Not the SD. :lol:


At least they only did it to the subscribers paying the most.


----------



## Jim5506

JohnH said:


> Dish did not drop MPEG2 yet.


Keep us apprised, John.

Still recording Hogan's Heroes.


----------



## mda3333

If you currently have an HD only package DO NOT change your programming package. I used to add the 250 package to watch speed. This last time 5 days before the new Turbo promotion. If you change your package you CAN NOT go back to HD only!!!! You have to have at least 100 channels. AND you have to pay an xtra $10 to get all the HD channels you had before. So, you can see that when I went to go back to HD only and could not without adding these xtra channels and charges I was not happy. Still working out the bull**** with CS.


----------



## Schizm

mda3333 said:


> If you currently have an HD only package DO NOT change your programming package. I used to add the 250 package to watch speed. This last time 5 days before the new Turbo promotion. If you change your package you CAN NOT go back to HD only!!!! You have to have at least 100 channels. AND you have to pay an xtra $10 to get all the HD channels you had before. So, you can see that when I went to go back to HD only and could not without adding these xtra channels and charges I was not happy. Still working out the bull**** with CS.


SpeedTV is the only reason I have SD channels. Hope you get it all straightened out.


----------



## HobbyTalk

We have known this for a couple of weeks. You'll be able to get the TurboHD packages 2/09. Good reason to visit DBSTalk for the latest and best info


----------



## bertman64

What about news channels like CNN Headline News, Fox News, MSNBC, etc.? I love HD movies and TV shows but there is an election coming up and I'd love to see Megyn Kelly in HD!


----------



## uconndude

Turbo HD - will my 622 DVR enable it or is it time to think of upgrading receivers as well? What about the monthly fee?


----------



## Taco Lover

uconndude said:


> Turbo HD - will my 622 DVR enable it or is it time to think of upgrading receivers as well? What about the monthly fee?


Nothing will change for you. You become "turbo-charged" with the new 6.10 software. Which also means nothing except enabling 1080p VOD.


----------



## jbjsm

Taco Lover said:


> Nothing will change for you. You become "turbo-charged" with the new 6.10 software. Which also means nothing except enabling 1080p VOD.


Both my VIP 622's have been "Turbocharged", but I'm at software version L512. When did L610 get released? Also, how does one access VOD? I'm trying to order "I am Legend" in 1080P for $2.99, but all I see is PPV 9764 for $5.99, with no indication it's 1080P.


----------



## Taco Lover

jbjsm said:


> Both my VIP 622's have been "Turbocharged", but I'm at software version L512. When did L610 get released? Also, how does one access VOD? I'm trying to order "I am Legend" in 1080P for $2.99, but all I see is PPV 9764 for $5.99, with no indication it's 1080P.


Does your screensaver on the 622 actually say "Turbocharged"? It won't if you're still on 5.12. Not all 622s have received the update yet. Once you do, VODs will be available on channel 501.


----------



## dennispap

Taco Lover said:


> Does your screensaver on the 622 actually say "Turbocharged"? It won't if you're still on 5.12. Not all 622s have received the update yet. Once you do, VODs will be available on channel 501.


Not necessarily , my 722 has been "turbo charged" for at least a week with the screensaver, plus software L-610 and still no channel 501. it is now Aug 13th.
Dish has really dropped the ball on this


----------



## RasputinAXP

6.10 has screwed up my HDMI port. It scales the entire screen into a small box in the top left. Drives me nuts because I have to flip the resolution down to 720p and back to 1080i before it expands to where it should be.


----------



## jimborst

RasputinAXP said:


> 6.10 has screwed up my HDMI port. It scales the entire screen into a small box in the top left. Drives me nuts because I have to flip the resolution down to 720p and back to 1080i before it expands to where it should be.


I had that happen today (the new software must have been installed last night) all I did was cycle through the various screen formats and after the "normal" mode came up all was back to normal.


----------



## Taco Lover

dennispap said:


> Not necessarily , my 722 has been "turbo charged" for at least a week with the screensaver, plus software L-610 and still no channel 501. it is now Aug 13th.
> Dish has really dropped the ball on this


Yes, I've mentioned in other posts...

My own experience: I got 6.10 and VOD didn't show up until the next day, I Am Legend not unitl a few days later.

There's no sense in anything they do.


----------



## grog

Seems about right to me.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_Legend

I Am Legend is a 1954 science fiction novel by Richard Matheson about the last man alive in a future Los Angeles, California.​
So, in effect when you get 1080P you feel like you are the last man alive to get it? 



Taco Lover said:


> Yes, I've mentioned in other posts...
> 
> My own experience: I got 6.10 and VOD didn't show up until the next day, I Am Legend not unitl a few days later.
> 
> There's no sense in anything they do.


----------



## AVJohnnie

RasputinAXP said:


> 6.10 has screwed up my HDMI port. It scales the entire screen into a small box in the top left. Drives me nuts because I have to flip the resolution down to 720p and back to 1080i before it expands to where it should be.


Your signature indicates that you are using TV2 (dual mode). Do you occasionally use the format '*' button on the 622's TV2 remote? On my "dual mode" 622 setup, that's a guaranteed way to get the "small video" box display on TV1 - this is a new PITA feature since L6.12 invaded my 622s. But as long as I don't toggle through the display formats on TV2, TV1 does not have the problem.


----------



## teebeebee1

WTF is Turbo HD, that is hilarious
TURBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Super fast channel changing!


----------



## RasputinAXP

AVJohnnie said:


> Your signature indicates that you are using TV2 (dual mode). Do you occasionally use the format '*' button on the 622's TV2 remote? On my "dual mode" 622 setup, that's a guaranteed way to get the "small video" box display on TV1 - this is a new PITA feature since L6.12 invaded my 622s. But as long as I don't toggle through the display formats on TV2, TV1 does not have the problem.


Yup, that's what we do. The TV1 is in the basement and is only used when the baby's asleep.

Kind of frustrating, though.


----------



## dishlover2

i heard that total conversion to hd all the way wont happen until 2025


----------



## P Smith

dishlover2 said:


> i heard that total conversion to hd all the way wont happen *until 2025*


That's I would say REALISTIC expectation !


----------



## Jim5506

Total conversion to all HD will never happen and is not required, only conversion to digital.

Many if not most independent and very small local stations will be digital SD.


----------

